# Hello



## anasalatki (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello just wanted to greet everybody I'm new on this site 
Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

anasalatki said:


> Hello just wanted to greet everybody I'm new on this site
> Thanks



Hi and welcome to the forum and look foreward to seeing more posts from you.


----------



## anasalatki (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks I'm actually looking for a community to join I would really like to travel around Egypt and discover new things


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

anasalatki said:


> Thanks I'm actually looking for a community to join I would really like to travel around Egypt and discover new things[/QU
> 
> Lots of expat clubs etc in Cairo, joining these will get you new friends and adventures. What sort of thing do you like to do, walk, golf, horse riding, etc


----------



## anasalatki (Oct 2, 2015)

I have many interests I like reading sports nature animals traveling networking meeting new people seeing new places just to name a few
Are you part of a community if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

anasalatki said:


> I have many interests I like reading sports nature animals traveling networking meeting new people seeing new places just to name a few
> Are you part of a community if you don't mind me asking?


I have been here a long time and have a long time circle of friends 
We are always looking for dog walkers at ESMA shelter on a Friday after prayers, everyone is welcome. 
You can google Walk like an Egyptian.. they have meet ups and visits to various places.


----------



## anasalatki (Oct 2, 2015)

Sounds good thanks for the information look forward to meeting sometime


----------



## magy2misho (Nov 23, 2015)

*welcome*

:welcome: 

Hope you have fun exploring Egypt. Please pass by Port Said too, very nice and moderate city as well.

Magy


----------



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been here a long time and have a long time circle of friends
> We are always looking for dog walkers at ESMA shelter on a Friday after prayers, everyone is welcome.
> You can google Walk like an Egyptian.. they have meet ups and visits to various places.


MaidenScot - does ESMA allow children/school groups to visit the shelter? I'm considering different places for field trips and this was one that I was considering.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CSabry said:


> MaidenScot - does ESMA allow children/school groups to visit the shelter? I'm considering different places for field trips and this was one that I was considering.


Yes.. I can organise a school trip Wednesday is the best day for me.. you can contact me through the ESMA facebook page.


----------

